# man dies felling tree



## fmueller (Jan 12, 2004)

The Cedar Rapids Gazette covering Eastern Iowa reports an man died when the tree he was cutting fell on him. They offer no details of the accident. It happened on a Sunday so I assume it was a farmer or homeowner trying to drop a dead tree. Very unfortunate and sad. Probably a needless accident that could have been avoided.


----------



## NeTree (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fmueller _
> *Probably a needless accident that could have been avoided. *



They all are.

Need more info to figure what went wrong on this one. Keep us up to date, eh?

Thanks.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 12, 2004)

That's two dead guys in one month, well, less than a month actually. Natural selection happens.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 13, 2004)

An update on the East Iowa death. The only new thing the newspaper had to publish was that this guy was trying to fell a walnut tree and it pinned him underneath. He was a farmer, 44 years old and working alone. They must be leaving out something cause I can't see how you could just drop a tree on yourself. Maybe rotten stump or something. Sad deal.


----------

